# Hybrid Bike for Big Guy - Specialized



## dvon1981 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hybrid Bike for Big Guy - Specialized Sirrus Sport?*

Hey all,

I'm making a concerted effort to get into better shape, I've lost 20lbs already over the last 3 months but I'm getting bored with indoor cardio. Right now I'm 280lbs. I've decided to get a hyrbid bike that's focused on pavement. 

I've been reading a lot in these forums the last couple days and I think I've found a bike, that at least on paper fits my needs. Right now I'm looking at the Specialized Sirrus Sport








https://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?a=b&minisite=10029&spid=32218&language=US

I like the idea of aluminum frame for sitffness and weight savings, plus carbon fork. A lot of other bikes, Jamis Coda, Trek FX use low spoke wheels that I'm not sure right now would support me as well and go out of true. The Sirrus has 32 spoke wheels which seems to me would be better for now.

Just thought now that I've narrowed it down a bit I'd ask for some advice/recommendations for anything I might be overlooking.


----------



## rhino biker (Nov 28, 2006)

That's the bike that got me back into cycling... i was 275lbs. Good bike. If you get into cycling you'll want to move to a true road or mountain bike pretty quickly. Take that into consideration. Good luck.


----------



## dvon1981 (Apr 20, 2008)

rhino biker said:


> That's the bike that got me back into cycling... i was 275lbs. Good bike. If you get into cycling you'll want to move to a true road or mountain bike pretty quickly. Take that into consideration. Good luck.


I actually ended up buying it on wednesday. rode 4 miles on wed 6 today and going for 8-10 tomorrow. sunday i'm going for a 16 miles ride with friends, hopefully i'll be up for it


----------



## mikebordo (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey dvon, I'm just wondering if something turned you away from buying a road bike. I'm large sized also. I'm currently riding a Fuji Crosstown Hybrid and I hate it. I've tried a few different road bikes at the shops (Trek, Fuji), and while I realize I've only gone around the block with them, they seem so much more comfortable. As a kid I rode a 10 speed with drops and always liked it.


----------



## Resist (Sep 17, 2008)

The 2009 Sirrus sport is not the same as the 2008.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks like a good choice to me. I worked my way down from 270 to 225 on a Rivendell Atlantis set up pretty much like a hybrid. The wheels might give you some trouble, but with decent sized tires (at least 35mm, run at 75-80psi), you'll probably be OK. Don't jump curbs or crash potholes, of course. At least in my experience, 32 spokes is as low as a lifesize cyclist can go, though I have friends in the 220 range who say they're OK on 28s.
I don't agree with those who knock hybrids, BTW. They're versatile, strong, pretty much perfect for most of the riding most of us do. I've since bought a Rambouillet, a "roadier" bike from Rivendell, and split my time about equally between the two. There's no consistent difference in speed on my commute or my usual rides, even with 37mm tires on the Atlantis and 32s at 105psi on the Rambo (guys our size have no business on skinny tires. When i replace the 32s, I'm probably going up a size.).
i


----------

